# St Jude trail ride in southern OK on big VERY private ranch Sept. 21.



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

The local 4-H club is sponsoring its annual St Jude ride for September 21. It is in southern Oklahoma in the Arbuckle Mountains on a 25,000 acre ranch that is completely closed at all other times. It is only 1 mile off of I-35 and exit 47.

People must be pre-registered. The fee is $20.00 minimum with $15.00 going to St. Jude. A lunch is included. Riders arrive at 8:00 AM and ride leaves promptly at 9:00. [Gate is locked at 9:00.] It is very rocky so horses need shoes or boots. The ranch owners lead the ride. Number of horses is limited. Riders can ride again to a different part of the ranch after lunch or can leave. Horses must have current Coggins papers. [Please do not bring any coughing or snotty horses.] A rain date has been set as September 28.

We usually furnish a few horses for 4-H kids or parents and sometimes have room for an extra trail horse or two. I never know.

If you are interested, PM me and I will send you the 4-H leader's phone number and you can contact her directly for more information and reservations.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That sounds SO inviting! if only I were only one or two states away , instead of 5 or 6.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

What a good cause. Kudos to all the folks who put the hard work and share their resources to make this happen!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Sounds like you all will have a great time.

I quit supporting St. Jude's decades ago when I saw that they advertised in Game Cock magazine, which is the magazine for chicken fighters. Several ads in each months too.

BIL was cockfighter and gave me his old issues, and could not believe it when I saw those ads.

I did call and write but never got response back, this was way before e-mails.

Don't know if they still do it, but since I don't know that they don't? I steer clear of them.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

man, we went on that a few months ago up north here - it was so much fun! We got to walk in the water, walk on a one-horse trail with a nice cliff on one side, and it was beautiful !!!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

The reason we support St. Jude is not because of where they get their contributions. The more money they wring out of cockfighters the better I would like it. We support St. Jude because we personally know families with children with cancer that they treated. These people had no insurance but St. Jude did everything they could possibly do and even put up the families in Memphis while the children were there.

The other reason we support St. Jude is because they spend more than 80% of their donations on actual costs of their hospital and treating children and less than 20% on fund-raising activities. They are among one of the highest rated charities. I could care less where they raise their funds. I would never penalize the children with cancer because I did not like where they raised money. 

More power to them. We put on our 1st St Jude ride 25 or 30 years ago and have raised more than $1000.00 a year ever since with just one 4-H trail ride a year.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

That has to be one of the most absurd excuses I have heard for someone to stop helping kids afflicted with something they have/had no control over.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like a super fun ride for a good cause. <3 Kudos!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Had I ever found myself in the debate of possibly save the life of a child vs. possibly save the life of a chicken, I'm pretty sure I wouldnt have chosen that path. 
To the OP, it is a great cause and kudos to you guys for the money you raise, I cant make it this year because of a family function that weekend, but hopefully next year.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> That sounds SO inviting! if only I were only one or two states away , instead of 5 or 6.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

> I can't make it this year because of a family function that weekend, but hopefully next year.


We try to put in on every September -- usually mid to late Sept.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Cherie said:


> We try to put in on every September -- usually mid to late Sept.


 good to know we are just having my brother's bday celebration that weekend this year


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I thought I would write a quick update. The ride went off without a hitch. The weather was beautiful. The 4-H kids got quite a few sponsors. The gate brought in about $700.00 for St. Jude. Additional donations and rider sponsors brought in almost $1200.00 so more than $1800.00 was sent to St. Jude for children with cancer. 

We will do it again next September. It is a really great ride for a really good purpose.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so glad to hear it went well. I would have LOVED to do that! someday, when my car is working, I'd just love to come on down and see your neck of the woods. Bless you and the others for their hard work and generosity.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

My aunt was a single mother of four children with 0 support from their father when my cousin was diagnosed with cancer at 15. St.Jude took him in and cured his cancer. Our family has had many happy years with him due to their care. Thank you for supporting St.Jude!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

